# Another new livescope. (Livescope XR)



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

Another one already. Reads out to 500'. It's a lower kHz, so maybe less get detail to get range?

Garmin Livescope™ XR System | Live Scanning Sonar


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Damn, almost double the cost of the current one.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

I’ll keep my $125 finder and catch just as many fish. The guys that I see that have them spend more time looking at the screen than fishing. My years of experience gives me all the confidence that I need.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

They like a tool like anything else. I'd like to get one (not this saltwater version) to find muskies after they move from their summer hunts. It's as if they all pack up and move south. CC is deep, up to 130'. Once turnover happens, it's like the survivable water doubles and triples (stratifies bad in the summer and O2 drops quickly). Would be nice to figure out their movements year round.


----------

